# Which tank would you recommend?



## KoeKoe (Sep 2, 2014)

Alright, so I've had my first betta for about a week now and I've decided I have to get him a bigger tank. He's currently in a 1 gal and I realize now that that is unacceptable. Jaws (my betta) brings me great joy and I want to make him happy in return. 

I want to upgrade to something at least 2.5 gal but nothing bigger than 5 gal. I'm tight for room. I'll attach the links to the tanks I'm considering below. I just need some on advice on which ones you think would be best for a betta, especially when it comes to the filtration system, as I know some filters cause too much ruckus for a betta's liking. Also, let me know if you know of any good small tank heaters!

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...-catid-300013?var_id=36-16838&_t=pfm=category

http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/aq...300065?var_id=36-20708&_t=pfm=recently_viewed

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...-catid-300065?var_id=36-16785&_t=pfm=category

http://www.petco.com/product/121499...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums

Thank you!!!


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

I had the first tank when I first upgraded my boy from a bowl to a tank. Its definitely an alright plain tank. And its cheap, definite plus. I didn't get the glass canopy with mine for some reason, but I just used some plastic cling wrap. It fit my Hydor Theo 25w heater nicely. I didn't get a filter for it so I just did more frequent water changes. I didn't really have any problems with it, except I decided I wanted something bigger pretty quickly cause my boy seemed to love having more space. 

Haven't had the other tanks. But I do have a Fluval Spec V and I love it. I had to do a few modifications to reduce the flow but its a gorgeous tank. I'm looking for another tank right now and was considering the Spec III, but its a bit over my price range atm. 

Right now we are looking to get http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquariums-stands/marineland-5-gallon-eclipse-hexagon-aquarium-zid36-17292/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-17292&_t=pfm%3Dcategory that one for our end table. But im still looking through reviews for it and such.


----------



## KoeKoe (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the input! The fluval tanks are all beautiful imo. How did you quiet down the filter for yours?


----------



## Sunshine42 (Jan 20, 2014)

I have the Aqueon Mini Bow five gallon- not the LED version, just the regular. Overall I really like mine, with one exception: The filter. At first it was okay, but overall it just didn't work out. Not only did it block part of the light, if you slip up on changing the filter pad then most of the water just glides over the foam carbon pad and doesn't really go through it since it isn't forced to. After six months mine completely stopped working. I didn't try very hard to replace it exactly, and opted for an over the back filter from Aquaclear (I think). 
I once owned a Fluval Spec, I think it might have been the first edition one, and I know I didn't like it very much. The light was great, but the narrowness of it rubbed me the wrong way (just a style I don't like, I guess), and the filter was much too strong even on its lowest setting. Of course this is a problem they may have fixed in the newer versions!  
The other three tanks I don't have any personal experience with, I'm afraid.
Let us know what you choose- I live in a dorm and five gallons is my limit as well!


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

KoeKoe said:


> Thanks for the input! The fluval tanks are all beautiful imo. How did you quiet down the filter for yours?


I just used a prefilter sponge to go over where the water flows out into the tank. And then to prevent any fin tears (cause my boy loves to sit against the grate where water flows into the filter) I just zip tied some craft mesh over the grate. I've had no problems so far. *knock on wood*


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Otherwise we were considering these for our endtable as well:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/20693135?...95c4e02b40d8f5e71096&affillinktype=10&veh=aff

http://www.petco.com/product/123643...px?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FishTanksAquariums

And there was also a 3.7g cube at Petco, but it isnt on their website so I was iffy on considering it since I couldn't read any reviews:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I seriously considered getting the first tank as I liked that it was glass and the idea of being able to customize it. I also liked that it was a "normal" shape which meant replacing the canopy or adding a hood with lights would be easier. 

If you get the 2.5 and need a filter, AquaTop is giving members 20% off their IF series filters. This makes the one linked below $10.00 and shipping is free; just PM me for the code. Whether above or below the waterline, turn the spray bar to the tank wall to baffle. 

Aquarium Internal Filter IF-201

I hated the Aqueon Mini Bow and it was the reason I was getting the 2.5 with canopy. The filter was horrible; the hood crapped out in less than three months and the top black rim is not sealed so if you fill too high it will leak.

Have fun shopping and setting up!


----------



## KoeKoe (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks guys! The betta community is so helpful, I love it! 
@WhitneyLin, I like that tetra one a lot! I might actually consider it myself haha. My current 1 gal is by tetra, and if it wasn't for the size it'd be pretty much perfect. I honestly feel like not having a filter is easier for me. I don't mind take 10 minutes to clean out the tank, as I've been cleaning my current one out every other day. What do you think about getting a tank with a filter and just not using it? I'm very new to this, so it might be stupid but I thought I'd ask.

@Russel, good to know about the aqeon. My main worry with the first tank is that the lid doesn't have holes and I need a lid to protect him from my cat. Even though she doesn't bother him too much, I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## bill38112 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have four of the Petsmart 2.5, all naturally planted. I prefer a glass aquarium to acrylic or plastic. Mine are outfitted with Azoo Palm Filters. Since i am growing plants I am using a full spectrum desk lamp over the tanks. The Azoo filters are only $6.99 each at Fosters & Smith. I buy them by the dozen to cut down on shipping costs. One note about the glass canopies, they are a full canopy with no holes for filters or heaters. All in all it's an attractive, highly serviceable set up at an unbeatable price.


----------

